# Iiyama ProLite GB2488HSU-B2



## MagnusHildir (6. Januar 2016)

https://www.alternate.de/Iiyama/ProLite-GB2488HSU-B2-LED-Monitor/html/product/1237883?tk=7&lk=17387


Ich habe mich für einen 24" 1080p und 144hz Freesync entschieden. 
Kennt jemand den Monitor oben?


----------



## omgthisnoise (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo MagnusHildir,

der Monitor ist noch relativ neu und es existieren nahezu keine Erfahrungswerte. Was ich dazu gefunden habe ist ein niederländisches Review, welches den Monitor ziemlich gut analysiert. Laut den Tests handelt es sich um ein durchaus empfehlenswertes Produkt. 

Bei Interesse hier ein Link zu den Testergebnissen: https://translate.google.com/transl...b2488hsu-b2/testresultaten&edit-text=&act=url
Hier der Vollständigkeit halber ein Link zum Review: https://translate.google.com/transl...88uhsu-iiyama-g-master-red-eaglengb2488hsu-b2


----------



## sebbelzsch (8. Januar 2016)

omgthisnoise schrieb:


> Hallo MagnusHildir,
> 
> der Monitor ist noch relativ neu und es existieren nahezu keine Erfahrungswerte. Was ich dazu gefunden habe ist ein niederländisches Review, welches den Monitor ziemlich gut analysiert. Laut den Tests handelt es sich um ein durchaus empfehlenswertes Produkt.
> 
> ...



Das Review fällt ja recht gut aus für diesen Monitor, der größte Kritikpunkt zum Vorgänger, der schlechte Schwarzwert, wurde scheinbar wesentlich verbessert. Jetzt hab ich richtig Bock auf den Monitor, er wird aber erst nächste Woche geliefert. Das wird ein langes Wochenende ...


----------



## Roli (8. Januar 2016)

Monitore ohne ausreichende Test und einige Rezensionen von Endnutzern ist halt immer ein Risiko...


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2016)

& wie ist die Freesync Range bei dem Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2016)

Wow, in dem Test steht ja nicht mal der Kontrastwert drin.
Also nutzlos.


----------



## omgthisnoise (8. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, in dem Test steht ja nicht mal der Kontrastwert drin.
> Also nutzlos.



Contrast (max.)	1356: 1
Contrast (transverse)	1105: 1
Contrast (checkerboard)	333: 1



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> & wie ist die Freesync Range bei dem Monitor?



Min hab ich nicht gefunden, Max wird mit 120Hz angegeben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2016)

Mensch, das sind mir sehr wenige Infos.
Ich persönlich finde schon dass die Freesync Range ein wichtiges Detail ist.
Aber nein, die Hersteller machen ja fast schon ein Geheimnis draus


----------



## MagnusHildir (8. Januar 2016)

Habe jetzt in Rainbow Six Siege bei der Vsync Option 3 Einstellungen gefunden. 
Vsync off, 1Frame und 2Frame.
Spielt man Freesync eigtl. jetzt mit Vsync on? Und was bedeutet das mit den Frames? Da steht bei 1Frame dass das Spiel mit der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors berechnet wird und 2Frame mit der Hälfte.

Blicke nicht mehr durch^^ 

Aber eines kann ich sagen, Für 300€ ist der Monitor Wahnsinn.

und hat das einfluss auf den input lag?


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2016)

Obwohl ich ihn nicht selbst getestet habe würde ich eher den hier empfehlen:

AOC G2460PF, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Da geht's ab 45 Hz mit Freesync los und mit einem Monitorupdate soll es dann ab 30 Hz funktionieren!


----------



## MagnusHildir (8. Januar 2016)

Da sollen die Farben und Helligkeit schlecht sein. Meiner kann ab 35, so stehts im Crimson Treiber!


Ist es möglich bei 2 Monitoren (der alte hat60hz) Spiele im Vollbild Fenstermodus zu Spielen und meinen neuen über 120 bzw, 144hz laufen zu lassen?

Wenn ich das anwähle gehen nur 60HZ


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2016)

Ab 35 Hz 
Kannst du das bitte mal testen?
Nimm einen Benchmark, lass die Karte arbeiten und schau ob die tearing über 35 FPS hast!

DANKE


----------



## omgthisnoise (8. Januar 2016)

MagnusHildir schrieb:


> Habe jetzt in Rainbow Six Siege bei der Vsync Option 3 Einstellungen gefunden.
> Vsync off, 1Frame und 2Frame.


VSync off: deaktiviert
Vsync 1: aktiv, mit momentanen Hz des Monitors
Vsync 2: aktiv, bei jedem 2. Frame bzw. halbe Hz des Monitors



MagnusHildir schrieb:


> Spielt man Freesync eigtl. jetzt mit Vsync on?


Bei aktiviertem Vsync kommt es nur außerhalb der FreeSync-Range zum Einsatz.



MagnusHildir schrieb:


> und hat das einfluss auf den input lag?


Ja, außerhalb der FreeSync-Range.


----------



## MagnusHildir (8. Januar 2016)

Ich habe die Spiele bei 120fps gekappt. Also auslassen, hat kein Einfluss bei mir dann !?


----------



## omgthisnoise (8. Januar 2016)

Sollte dann egal sein, ja.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre musst du VSync deaktivieren um Freesync nutzen zu können!
& du hast absolut kein tearing?
Wie findest du die Farben?

Her mit dem ersten Review


----------



## MagnusHildir (8. Januar 2016)

Ich habe null Tearing, habe auch mit dem Freesync Tool getestet.

Verarbeitung ist wirklich Top, Der Dreh/Schwenkfuß ist sehr stabil und macht einen festen und wertigen Eindruck. Er sieht auch nach Premium aus, trotz 300€ ^^

Er hat sehr viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, von dem Schwarzwertproblem (Vorgänger) kann ich nichts erkennen, also verbessert.  Es gibt dafür auch eine Extra Option um es zu optimieren.

Zu den Farben kann ich nicht viel sagen, es gibt so viele Einstellungen. FPS, Strategie Farboptionen und und und...

Lautsprecher... Wer benutzt so was?


----------



## Stevinhooo (10. Januar 2016)

Der Monitor würde mich wirklich interessieren nur leider hab ich eine GeForce Grafikkarte.


----------



## Avaco09 (10. Januar 2016)

Hat jmd einen Test für den Monitor gefunden oder irgendwelche Kundenrezensionen


----------



## sebbelzsch (14. Januar 2016)

Stevinhooo schrieb:


> Der Monitor würde mich wirklich interessieren nur leider hab ich eine GeForce Grafikkarte.





Avaco09 schrieb:


> Hat jmd einen Test für den Monitor gefunden oder irgendwelche Kundenrezensionen



Auf Amazon und bei Alternate gibt es derzeit je eine Meinung/Rezension. Ich habe den Monitor inzwischen auch im Einsatz und bin recht zufrieden damit. Freesync ist leider noch nicht möglich, da ich eine Geforce GTX 770 nutze. 

Der Monitor ist sehr gut verarbeitet und wirkt optisch sehr schlicht. Das Bild war bei mir anfangs sehr hell und die Farben wirkten blaß. Nach vielem Rumspielen mit den Monitor- und Nvidia-Systemsteuerungsoptionen habe ich ihn nun fast optimal für meinen Geschmack einstellen können. Die Farben sind nun knackig und das Schwarz geht völlig in Ordnung. Es gibt vorgefertigte Farbprofile in den Monitoreinstellungen, die sehen direkt super aus, dort ist allerdings die Helligkeit zu hoch eingestellt und das leider fest. 

Ich spiele derzeit ausnahmslos ARMA 2, wobei die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 120 Hz eingestellt ist und V-Sync aus. Es gibt ab und an ein wenig Tearing(wenn die Frames dropen) aber ansonsten ist das Bild echt super und wirkt sehr flüssig. Mein altes Display lieferte diesbzgl. zwar auch ein gutes Ergebnis ab, aufgrund der 60 Hz stellten sich bei mir nach einiger Zeit aber Ermüdungserscheinungen der Augen ein. Das ist beim GB2488HSU-B2 weniger der Fall.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Januar 2016)

sebbelzsch schrieb:


> Es gibt ab und an ein wenig Tearing(wenn die Frames dropen) aber ansonsten ist das Bild echt super und wirkt sehr flüssig. Mein altes Display lieferte diesbzgl. zwar auch ein gutes Ergebnis ab, aufgrund der 60 Hz stellten sich bei mir nach einiger Zeit aber Ermüdungserscheinungen der Augen ein. Das ist beim GB2488HSU-B2 weniger der Fall.



Tearing solltest du eigentlich nicht haben.
Freesync ist aktiviert?
Steht bei dir auch in Crimson dass die Range *35-120 Hz* beträgt?


----------



## MagnusHildir (14. Januar 2016)

35-120Hz mit Freesync, ja! Es gibt aber auch noch keinen Treiber, ich denke/hoffe Iiyama haut noch einen raus.  144Hz mit Freesync, wie beim AOC.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich immer mit Freesync spielen möchte reicht es wenn ich im AB 120 FPS als Grenze setzte oder?


----------



## sebbelzsch (14. Januar 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Tearing solltest du eigentlich nicht haben.
> Freesync ist aktiviert?
> Steht bei dir auch in Crimson dass die Range *35-120 Hz* beträgt?



Ich habe eine Geforce GTX 770(steht auch so im Beitrag), deshalb kann ich Freesync nicht nutzen.


----------



## MagnusHildir (14. Januar 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wenn ich immer mit Freesync spielen möchte reicht es wenn ich im AB 120 FPS als Grenze setzte oder?



Wenn Freesync am Monitor und Crimson Aktiviert ist ja. Nur Würde ich die Frames bei 120 Kappen. Wenn drüber hast du kein Freesync mehr.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Januar 2016)

Okay, sorry


----------



## machs (15. Januar 2016)

Wie ist denn eure generelle Meinung zu dem Monitor. Möchte mir auch einen FHD 24'' mit freesync holen. die Range sollte möglichst nahe an die 30 fps kommen.


----------



## machs (15. Januar 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ihn nicht selbst getestet habe würde ich eher den hier empfehlen:
> 
> AOC G2460PF, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Da geht's ab 45 Hz mit Freesync los und mit einem Monitorupdate soll es dann ab 30 Hz funktionieren!




auf ein update würde ich mich nicht verlassen.

den iiyama gibt es grad günstig bei arlt. bestellt ihn (kein versand) testet ihn und bei nicht gefallen zurück damit. eventuell haben sie ihn auch ausstellen.


----------



## Flippus (23. Januar 2016)

Nur mal als nice to know: Der *IIyama* *GB2488HSU-B2* ist im gegensatz zum *AOC G2460PF* nicht flicker-free.

EDIT: Nach Datenblatt ist es doch flicker-free wohingegen ein tester auf Amazon behauptet er sehe leichtes flimmern


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2016)

Hat der ne Motion Blur Reduction?


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Januar 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MagnusHildir (29. Januar 2016)

hier stand mist


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Januar 2016)

Hey, 
Kannst du mir paar Tipps zu den Bildeimstellungen geben. 
Danke dir!


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Januar 2016)

Weiß jemand wo ich die Sättigung einstellen kann? Gelb und Rot wirken irgendwie blass.. 
Auf meinem Asus PB298q leuchten die Farbe der xD
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## MagnusHildir (1. Februar 2016)

War beim Asus evtl. Dynamisch eingestellt? Weil das verfälscht eher die Farben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Februar 2016)

Die Lösung habe im Treiber gefunden.
Die Sättigung auf 135 gestellt und siehe da -> satte und kräftige Farben!


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Die dann nichts mehr mit den realen Farben zu tun haben.
Aber wenns dir gefällt, bitte.


----------



## wuerzer (1. März 2016)

Guten Abend Kollegen, 

hab mir auch den IIYAMA Prolite GB2488HSU-B2 bestellt und schon getestet. Wie einige von euch schon angemerkt haben, wirken die Farben nicht so schlecht, allerdings sind sie etwas blass, vor allem Rottöne.
Ich hab mich mit den Einstellungen gespielt, auch mit dem Gammawert über Quickgamma (Tool) lt. dieser Seite hier angepasst: PC-Monitor richtig einstellen und kalibrieren  - com! professional

Kontrast ist auf 45, Helligkeit auf 30 (bei mehr brennts mir die Netzhaut weg). Damit ich jetzt die Kriterien des obigen Tests "erfülle", muss ich einen Gammawert von 1,5 einstellen?! Denn bei 2,2 passt das überhaupt nicht.
Und das Rot kommt bei Gamma 1,5 auch viel besser rüber. Sind diese Einstellungen jetzt totaler Schwachsinn oder ist das ganze einfach subjektiv?

Könnt ihr nochmal eure aktuellen Einstellungen posten?


----------



## MagnusHildir (4. März 2016)

Ich habe immer noch nicht die optimalen Einstellungen^^
Gamma hab ich über das Windowstool eingestellt. 
Helligkeit nur 30? da sieht man ja gar nichts mehr


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

MagnusHildir schrieb:


> Helligkeit nur 30? da sieht man ja gar nichts mehr


Naja, kommt ganz drauf an wo der Monitor steht.
Im hellen Sonnenlicht mag das zu dunkel sein, aber im dunklen Raum wahrscheinlich zu hell.
Jeder hat auch andere Vorlieben bei der Helligkeit.
Ich nutze meinen Z35 zB auf dem Desktop mit Helligkeit 10=90cd/m² und beim Zocken mit Helligkeit 50=220cd/m².
Beleuchtung ist meist nen 3er Deckenleuchter mit 3 5W 470 Lumen LEDs.
Wenn ich das Licht komplett ausmachen würde, würde ich auf Helligkeit 0=55cd/m².
Für die meisten wird das aber viel zu dunkel sein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Juli 2017)

MagnusHildir schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch nicht die optimalen Einstellungen^^
> Gamma hab ich über das Windowstool eingestellt.
> Helligkeit nur 30? da sieht man ja gar nichts mehr



Selbst bei 0 sieht man noch alles. Der Monitor ist schon ziemlich hell, ich würde ihn gerne noch weiter runter stellen.


----------

